# Weinfass von außen streichen???



## susa172 (26. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

kann ich mein Miniteich-Weinfass außen mit Lasur streichen oder hat das irgendwelche schädliche Nebeneffekte?

Innen wollte ich es "natur" lassen, damit sich das Holz mit Wasser vollsaugen kann und damit das Fass dann dicht ist (hoffentlich).

Von außen würde ich es gerne ein bisschen gegen Wettereinflüsse schützen, nicht dass es grau und unansehlich wird.

Soll ich ein anderes Mittel für den Holzschutz verwenden - Firnis, Öl,....?

Könnt Ihr mir da bitte einen Tipp geben.

LG
Susa


----------



## Christine (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Weinfass von außen streichen???*

Hallo Susa,

also von aussen sollte kein Problem sein, das zieht nicht durch. Lass es aber gut trocken. Und dann das Fall erstmal wässern (falls es noch undicht ist).


----------

